# Cushman Mini Mizer 3 wheel electrical car



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Looking at the diagram there is a micro switch next to the pedal switch that controls the speed range via the big wire resistors.

Is that switch attached to the pedal? It looks like it is a 'high' pedal switch that cuts off the solonoid when the pedal is not depressed.

Alternatively it could be the seat switch. Hard to tell in the diagram as it is not specific though there are some accessory switches in dashed lines.

The other altenative is tha the pedal, when it is not depressed, does not contact the lowest resistor setting.

The easy way to check is to put a volt meter on the motor wire and see if there is any voltage flowing to it when the pedal is not depressed.

The resistor wire will get hot as it is trying to dissipate whatever share of the power that is not going to the motor.
If you had a 1kW motor and the resisitor bank was limiting it to 500W, half power, then the other 500W would be disipated as heat in the resistor. That is quite a lot of heat!


----------

